# Shirt over pants, please help



## cris (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi my friends and brothers

I'm not sure this is the right phrasing. But I'm sure you guys will understand what I mean (I guess I don't watch enough fashion shows, to know the exact terms)
Someone very close to me insists I should wear the shirt over the pants, as opposed to pants over shirt. The argument goes like "this is what they wear now". Or "why dress like my grandfather?"
The problem is, this is not for me. To me it looks like the rebellious generation style, and I don't like it. 

It looks like we, who like to dress the old way, are not so many any more.
Please tell me what you think. Thx a lot

Cristian


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 7, 2010)

Dress in a way that honors God.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 7, 2010)

Obviously not married yet 

Shirt over makes you look thinner. The wife says over. Unless it is a dress shirt of course. If you are really thin maybe you can tuck it in, unless the belt is goofy (even if it is your favorite belt  )

I got lucky, mine hates to go clothes shopping so I get to pick the styles, within a few parameters. And I try to get all "shirt over" shirts.


----------



## Montanablue (Feb 7, 2010)

I have to say that this seems pretty inconsequential to me. Wear your shirt the way you prefer to. As long as its clean and nicely pressed, I don't think anyone can criticize.

If you think an untucked shirt looks rebellious, I hate to think of what you'd think of my tie dyed skirts and patched jeans!


----------



## CatherineL (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you mean, "tucked in or out?" That depends a lot on the shirt I think. An untucked dress shirt looks strange, but so does a tucked-in t-shirt (in my opinion anyway). A polo shirt could go either way - tucked in at church or business casual job, or out over jeans or shorts. That's how my husband wears his shirts, and he looks pretty conservative I think. Just don't pop your collar like this:







That's all bad.


----------



## Archlute (Feb 7, 2010)

It's fairly easy:

If you are in good shape, you have two options. 

If you are in poor shape, only one.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 7, 2010)

Tuck in your shirt, and wear a belt. . . regardless. Wear galluses if a belt won't cut it or you are wearing a suit.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 7, 2010)

Archlute said:


> It's fairly easy:
> 
> If you are in good shape, you have two options.
> 
> If you are in poor shape, only one.


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2010)

Depends on the shirt. Guayaberas should always be worn out (I have a few in the closet from a mission trip 20 some years ago). Dress shirts should always be worn in. 

If you are playing preppy, the Izod goes under the button down. It's been a while since I've seen one (a real preppy) in the wild, but I think the Izod is tucked in, and the dress shirt out.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 7, 2010)

> Tuck in your shirt, and wear a belt. . . regardless. Wear galluses if a belt won't cut it or you are wearing a suit.



And here's a second vote from the Canadian Branch of the Brotherhood of Who Cares What The Fashion of the Day Is. Dress like a gentleman; that never goes out of style.


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 7, 2010)

CatherineL said:


> Do you mean, "tucked in or out?" That depends a lot on the shirt I think. An untucked dress shirt looks strange, but so does a tucked-in t-shirt (in my opinion anyway). A polo shirt could go either way - tucked in at church or business casual job, or out over jeans or shorts. That's how my husband wears his shirts, and he looks pretty conservative I think. Just don't pop your collar like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think I might know the guy in the picture. And that's no joke!


----------



## TheDow (Feb 7, 2010)

Inside out, fer totally sure.

Man, I can't even begin to worry about this.  I tend to tuck my shirts in when wearing slacks or jeans, and leave them out when wearing shorts, though I tend to t-shirts with Guinness logos on them when around the house.


----------



## Philip (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a fan of tucking in, but then again, here I am the college student who thinks wearing a cardigan with a button-down counts as "relaxed"


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 7, 2010)

Depends on whether you are welding.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 7, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. That's the best I got.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 8, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Depends on whether you are welding.



Too true. There are exceptions to wearing a shirt tucked in. But, they are very rare. I did make the mistake of welding over my head one day with a tucked in shirt. Want to see the scar?


----------



## cris (Feb 8, 2010)

Thx everyone for your replies.
So it's "tucked in"...ok, thx, I googled for about 20 minutes and couldn't find this out...
I meant strictly a shirt, not a polo shirt and not around the house.
As about me, I'm in pretty good shape, 168 lbs (height: 5.8), so I have two options 
@Kvanlaan: 
Does it mean you care about fashion? I would rather say that you don't really care (and neither do I)
There was a thread about Christians and fashion, I'll look it up.
And what does "welding" mean? Webster is not of much help here...
Disclaimer: as you noticed, I haven't been living in US for long, only half a year...
But I didn't start the thread with language improvement in mind


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 8, 2010)

> Too true. There are exceptions to wearing a shirt tucked in. But, they are very rare. I did make the mistake of welding over my head one day with a tucked in shirt. Want to see the scar?



Yep, been there. I have a nasty habit of kneeling when I weld on the ground. I've tried to learn to squat, but have many burns to attest to my kneeling habit.

Welding is, in this case, arc welding (stick welding with high voltage), a quick and easy way to join two pieces of steel, but a great way to do a short dance too, if you're not careful. Gas welding is prettier, but more difficult, and I am not a fan of having a large bomb anywhere near me (when I was in China, they used to roll the tanks of acetylene off the back of a truck whose tailgate was 4 feet off the ground; we would immediately scatter when we saw that!)

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------




> @Kvanlaan:
> Does it mean you care about fashion? I would rather say that you don't really care (and neither do I)



Nope - I really don't care what the fashion of the day is. Most times you see me outside of work, I will be wearing cords and a wool shirt. Out of fashion, sure. But comfortable. For church, suit and tie (that is, dressing like a gentleman).


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 8, 2010)

> Yep, been there. I have a nasty habit of kneeling when I weld on the ground. I've tried to learn to squat, but have many burns to attest to my kneeling habit.


That and Lawrence's post brought to mind some hilarious and painful memories. Been a while since I struck an arc. Grinding after a root pass can get interesting, too.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 8, 2010)

Underpants over shirt only if you are a superhero or want to be mistaken for a superhero! 

Maybe that's why there are fewer Reformed superheros around today. They're not deriving their wonted strength by wearing their underpants over their shirts.

Of course Ruben wears his underpants over his shirt, to give himself special theological powers.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it's *underpants over pants* for those you really want to be superheros! haha!

Even better, Underoos Over pants!!! Remember those things? LOL. I used to have those, believe it or not... I think they were Spiderman. 
(Finally got rid of them last year...)
jk


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 8, 2010)

A gentleman always tucks his undershirt into his undershorts. Plus, it is much more comfortable.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 8, 2010)

Pastor Underwood, I thought I was the only one! (Dips toe into the TMI waters...)


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 8, 2010)

Brother Kevin, our similarities are eerie


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 8, 2010)

Just so you know, I cannot guarantee I will keep your words in context when I quote you.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 9, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Just so you know, I cannot guarantee I will keep your words in context when I quote you.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Feb 9, 2010)

cris said:


> Hi my friends and brothers
> 
> I'm not sure this is the right phrasing. But I'm sure you guys will understand what I mean (I guess I don't watch enough fashion shows, to know the exact terms)
> Someone very close to me insists I should wear the shirt over the pants, as opposed to pants over shirt.
> ...


 
Silly Rabbit, the shirt goes on your torso and the pants go on your legs. 
i would not recommend your shirt on your legs OR your pants on your torso.


----------



## jambo (Feb 9, 2010)

Shirt over trousers (unless you are wearing a suit or are Superman)


----------



## puritanhope (Feb 9, 2010)

Tuck your shirt in, then buy yourself a nice pair of braces and a hat. You're set for life.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 10, 2010)

The shirt untucked style looks more ageing hippy than rebellious youth to me - but this is an out-of-it part of the world, so don't go by that


----------



## jambo (Feb 10, 2010)

puritanhope said:


> Tuck your shirt in, then buy yourself a nice pair of braces and a hat. You're set for life.


 
Rather than a hat why not a knotted hankie?


----------



## JennyG (Feb 10, 2010)

jambo said:


> puritanhope said:
> 
> 
> > Tuck your shirt in, then buy yourself a nice pair of braces and a hat. You're set for life.
> ...


I don't think they know how to knot a hankie in the States


----------



## Berean (Feb 10, 2010)

JennyG said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > puritanhope said:
> ...


 
Say what?!


----------



## JennyG (Feb 10, 2010)

I forget his name but I rather think he's British....QED


----------



## Berean (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree. It was a visual aid.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 10, 2010)

and what an ossum fashion statement. Go out in one of those, and who's going to notice the state of your shirt tails?


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Either way - as long as " Your pants aren't on the ground and your hat isn't on sideways".


----------



## puritanhope (Feb 10, 2010)

"I don't think they know how to knot a hankie in the States"

No, no, no... in the States we wear bow ties. And to the gentleman who started this thread, you may consider this website: The Art of Manliness.

Though I will not vouch for all the content on the website, it is generally quite good and always interesting to read.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 11, 2010)

> "I don't think they know how to knot a hankie in the States"
> 
> No, no, no... in the States we wear bow ties.


but not on your heads, surely...?


----------



## jambo (Feb 11, 2010)

JennyG said:


> I forget his name but I rather think he's British....QED


 
Michael Palin


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2010)

jambo said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > I forget his name but I rather think he's British....QED
> ...


 
He looks a lot like a young John Cleese.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 12, 2010)

> Ha! I'm guess I'm more American than I thought. By hankie, I was thinking he would wear it around his neck, as a scarf.


yes, you really let the cat out of the bag that time 
Can't you just picture it though- a chilly beach somewhere in the British isles, all the paterfamiliases with rolled up trouser-legs and knotted hankies.....and a lone American trying to pass for a native by sporting a bow tie on his head


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 13, 2010)

Depends on the shirt.

A collared dress type shirt should always be tucked in in my opinion.

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------




JennyG said:


> I forget his name but I rather think he's British....QED


 
Michael Palin of Monty Python's flying circus.


----------

